# More Free Patterns



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

More free patterns. Click on the yarn company and all their free
patterns will be on this page. Great Site!!! :thumbup:

http://www.yarn.com/webs-free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow - this is really well laid out. Nice that all the patterns are shown there and you only go to the website when you want to look at a specific pattern.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you .... just spent a happy hour and a half downloading some nice patterns. Must get out of bed soon though!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi all,
You are all doing much better than me. I had to leave the site.........couldn't get anything else done!!! Lots and lots of great patterns.........


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazing. Thanks much


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow -- what a site - something for everyone there - well done for finding it and sharing
Thank you


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely site Thank you


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lots of wonderful patterns thank you for sharing.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG!! SO many beautiful patterns!!! Just spent 30 mins perusing through 4 tabs on the site!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING THE SITE!!

Dani


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you. What a great site!!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic! Almost overwhelming. Thank you for shaing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. There are some really different patterns at this site. 

Pzoe


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, You are all very welcome. I love to find new sites and this one is great!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Great- Great site , thanks so much !


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Great site. Thank you.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you so much for the link! there is hundreds of patterns.enough to last a lifetime haha!x


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

This is great! Thank you!


----------

